# Gun locks



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone that has bought a fire arm of any kind in the last 20 years or so has received a gun lock of one kind or another with it.
yesterday I was digging around boxes looking for a set of iron sights for an AR. I know darn well there is at least one set somewhere here.
I found a rather large box of brand new never opened Gun locks, blue ones Black one, yellow ones, long ones short ones.
In the interest of saving the environment. I wonder if we could just sell them or trade them back to the manufacturer.
3 unopened guns locks 1 new mag.
I can not be the only one with this many stored up.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have 3 or 4 unopened locks sitting in the closet also. I am really torn between leaving them locked or unlocked.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> I have 3 or 4 unopened locks sitting in the closet also. I am really torn between leaving them locked or unlocked.


 Around here weapons not in use are in a vault anyway. A weapon in use with a lock is a rock. Yes you must ensure weapons can not be used by children.
Just no need for the cable locks around here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I use those locks for everything BUT what they were intended! Most are flimsy pieces of crap but for certain thing they are useful.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe a gun org in your area will take them for a safe storage program to keep little ones from reaching unattended firearms the grownups leave around.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a bunch too.when we have to travel,whatever does not come with me gets a gunlock in the gunsafe as well.they may get in but its gonna be a hard one for whoever,big safe, gunlocks, cablelocks thru eyebolts and thru actions.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I have a bunch too.when we have to travel,whatever does not come with me gets a gunlock in the gunsafe as well.they may get in but its gonna be a hard one for whoever,big safe, gunlocks, cablelocks thru eyebolts and thru actions.


 The only groups around here that have anything to do wit passing out guns locks are the ones that want to lock you and your weapons up for good.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The ones that are cables are really useful. I take the locks off and throw them away. The cables I staple to the wall in my workshop and use it to hang mallets and hammers.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Anyone that has bought a fire arm of any kind in the last 20 years or so has received a gun lock of one kind or another with it.
> yesterday I was digging around boxes looking for a set of iron sights for an AR. I know darn well there is at least one set somewhere here.
> I found a rather large box of brand new never opened Gun locks, blue ones Black one, yellow ones, long ones short ones.
> In the interest of saving the environment. I wonder if we could just sell them or trade them back to the manufacturer.
> ...


I toss mine out when I get them......


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I must have a dozen of them stashed around here in various locations. But then again there are very few kids in my house and everyone that comes here knows that there are guns in the safe and all over the house, they are likely loaded and they are not to be messed with! Now I suppose if I had several youngins running around my house daily I might actually use them.

I still feel like they are a feel good liberal solution to lack of training and lack of responsibility. I grew up in a house hold where a loaded gun was always readily accessible and we never once had a safety problem. But then again, I was taught at a very early age that they weren't toys, and that I wasn't to mess with them unless it was an emergency cuase if it wasn't there was damn sure going to be an emergency if I got caught! Knowing that...I never even considered touching one unless I had express permission and was supervised until it was determined I was responsible enough to not require supervision. But then again that was a time when people were taught responsibility and held accountable for their lack of responsibility. You don't see that kind of "Home Schooling" much these days. 

The way I see it , its kind of like Roll Stability systems being mandated on new cars which of course adds considerably to the cost of a new vehicle now and higher maintenance cost. To my way of thinking a better solution was not to drive like a freaking moron and you don't need roll stability systems in a car, its a lot cheaper too! What a novel concept huh? It all comes back to proper parenting or lack there of. But then again I am old enough to remember when stupidity used to hurt...we had a lot less of it back then.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh man there are so many uses for them! I use them as the obvious bike locks and cabinet door locks, just feed them threw the handles and your done. I also used them in the past to lock a canoe to a dock. I have used them to lock up duffle bags and luggage. The best is to put them on random hippies bikes just to ruin their day!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> The best is to put them on random hippies bikes just to ruin their day!


I cannot believe I did not think of that! I have to go to the Bay Area the week after next... WOO HOO!!! Inor's gonna have some fun! ::redsnipe::


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> I cannot believe I did not think of that! I have to go to the Bay Area the week after next... WOO HOO!!! Inor's gonna have some fun! ::redsnipe::


It's a hoot and if you put it threw just the rear tire you get a crash out of it too! Te He!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Oh man there are so many uses for them! I use them as the obvious bike locks and cabinet door locks, just feed them threw the handles and your done. I also used them in the past to lock a canoe to a dock. I have used them to lock up duffle bags and luggage. The best is to put them on random hippies bikes just to ruin their day!


As Larry the Cable Guy would say..."Now that's just funny I don't care who you are". The next time I go to San Francisco to see my homeboy, I think I am going to especially enjoy my time there. In fact I think I am kind of looking forward to that trip already, ha ha ha. Please don't give me anymore bright ideas...my friends already joke enough as it is already about the only difference between me and Charles Manson is he is locked up and I oughtta be!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I know you are trying to be funny but as I sell stuff on ebay and Amazon for a living I did a search..

Ruger Gun Cable Lock 9" Yellow New | eBay

A Ruger gun lock selling for $10

MasterLock Laminated 14" Steel Cable Cut Resist Gun Lock Keyed Different 99DSPT | eBay

Sold for almost $9

MasterLock Laminated 14" Steel Cable Cut Resist Gun Lock Keyed Different 99DSPT | eBay

Sold of $8

New Beretta Cable Gun Lock with 2 Keys California Certified for Handgun Pistol | eBay

Sold for $8

At least worth the effort to list them, I am digging for my empressive supply already.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess you got a good point there Montana Rancher. Its hard to believe that people actually sell something that cheap on e-bay...the shipping has got to cost as much as the lock itself and heck I can go down to wally world and buy a lock cheaper! Maybe instead of risking getting arrested for harassing hippies maybe I should see if someone on e-bay will actually buy it from me.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Oh man there are so many uses for them! I use them as the obvious bike locks and cabinet door locks, just feed them threw the handles and your done. I also used them in the past to lock a canoe to a dock. I have used them to lock up duffle bags and luggage. The best is to put them on random hippies bikes just to ruin their day!


I'd have to hang around and watch the show. Maybe even video tape the whole thing.

-Infidel


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

My point really is that they have many other uses and I have never used them for their intended purpose. More and more firearms are coming with built in locks that I think the pistol/rifle padlock will be a thing of the past. It will be in the near future I suspect the misinformed liberal mass will require something else as useless as a third break light.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> As Larry the Cable Guy would say..."Now that's just funny I don't care who you are". The next time I go to San Francisco to see my homeboy, I think I am going to especially enjoy my time there. In fact I think I am kind of looking forward to that trip already, ha ha ha. Please don't give me anymore bright ideas...my friends already joke enough as it is already about the only difference between me and Charles Manson is he is locked up and I oughtta be!


Your gonna go to SF?.better make sure you dont have anything that resembles a gun or gunlock!.they will can your ass immediately,then the hippies and gays will greet you in the lockup!....lol.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Some what unrelated commentary. 

My next door neighbors and good friends of ours since high school were acting as foster parents through the state of Michigan. They had a few guns 5 or 6 something like that. The man of the house bought a gun safe a small 12 gun to keep them in. One day they got a surprise inspection from a fat black women from the state. She went through the house and demanded to see in the gun safe, even though it was locked. The woman of the house had to call the man of the house at work to get help to open thee combination lock while BBB stood their. When they got the safe open the BBB woman wrote them fines because only three of the four to six, I do not remember specifically had trigger locks on them inside the safe. So the man of the house came up to ask if he could borrow some before the next day so he could have all of the guns have trigger locks on them inside the locked safe and the ammo in a separate locked safe before the next day when they came back.

My wife and I have had serious conversations about supporting foster children. In my opinion we have a great home for it, and my wife was a stay at home mother. This type of government oppression is exactly why their are children not being cared for today.

I will not succumb to government scrutiny in my own home. 

**** the trigger locks.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Although there is no mandate to have guns in a safe there is a mandate to keep them inaccessible to the kids. The gun safe is sufficient. However, the case worker can make recommendations to the foster care providers and has the power to remove all children from a dangerous situation. Even your own children. You can lose your children for having a number of unfounded complaints against you. A report against you from the case worker is also enough to have your kids and the foster kids removed from your home and placed in another foster home. If this happens it could take over two years to get your own children back.

My daughter and her husband are foster parents and she found out that one infraction involving injury to a foster child could destroy her family. They have adopted two of their foster kids and are taking time away from the foster care system right now. I don't think they will be doing any fostering in the near future. Too much risk and sometimes the benefits disappear with a troubled child.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Oh man there are so many uses for them! I use them as the obvious bike locks and cabinet door locks, just feed them threw the handles and your done. I also used them in the past to lock a canoe to a dock. I have used them to lock up duffle bags and luggage. The best is to put them on random hippies bikes just to ruin their day!


Or on any available place on any vehicle with an Obama bumper sticker.
Heck, even around the windshield wiper.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I just toss out the crappy trigger locks when I get them. I don't have any kids around our place so not worried about anything like that. Other than the gun safe to store weapons that are not in use. Locking up a weapon you plan to use for protection is not very smart IMO..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I always believed it was better to gun-proof my kids than it was to kid-proof my guns. I was an involved parent so I have some different views than some.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It was the same way around my house growing up. We had guns all over the house and we were fine. My parents taught my brother and I all about guns and gun safety and we never had any problems.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Or on any available place on any vehicle with an Obama bumper sticker.
> Heck, even around the windshield wiper.


Underneath the car so that it bangs the bottom of the car and makes a bunch of noise!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

They make great evironmentally safe fishing weights, but they do rust rather quickly!


----------

